# Trexlertown/ Kutztown swap



## mike j (May 6, 2022)

Coming up next weekend and only 10 miles apart. I'm hitting them both, a little FOMO I guess. Then I'm going to Dixon's Muzzleloaders. Who's going & what are you bringing ?


----------



## Driftpr (May 9, 2022)

*Have a few bikes that are up for sale and could be drop off at any of this two swap meet happening this weekend. Let me know a payment would have to be done thru PayPal.Message me private for more details if it within your interest.

1-Columbia 
2-Columbia
3-Schwinn Fastback Green
4-Schwinn Fastback Blue
5-Schwinn Hornet with drum brake 
6-Western Flyer with super Delta Rocket
9-Schwinn s-2 wheel set
8-Schwinn s-2 wheel set painted 
7-JC Higgins wheel set




*


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 9, 2022)

Silver king $695
phantom $975
super $895


----------



## bikejunk (May 13, 2022)

At Kutstown now making a few early sales


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## John G04 (May 13, 2022)

I’ll be at both tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Darthvader (May 14, 2022)

I have a nice Joe seat for that Blue Fastback if the buyer is looking.


----------

